# Lawn Mower



## shaitonnar22 (Jul 28, 2012)

I have a Craftsman Eager-1 that is not working. The mower was working fine for several uses but it failed to start after we had some rain storms. After looking at where I stored the mower I realized that it could have had rain dripping on it. The only time I have gotten it to start, only for a second before it dies again, is when I sprayed starter fluid in through where the air filter is, with the filter off. I have tried cleaning the carburetor, taking it apart and using carburetor cleaner, checking the spark plug, using new fuel, sanding rust from the magneto.

Any suggestions on what to do now?


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

Hello and Welcome to Hobby Talk.Could you post the numbers off of the motor so we know what engine you have and the possible solution to your problem.It sounds like the carb will need further cleaning\repair to run correctly.Someone will post a link to the repair manual once we know what engine you have.


----------



## shaitonnar22 (Jul 28, 2012)

Model: 143.006700

Family: YTPXS.1951BA

Displacement: 195

From Sears


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

The engine number you posted(143.006700) cross references to a Tecumseh LEV120-361501A.Here is a link to the service manual.Page 20 shows the carb bowl nut which is actually the metering jet for the carb.when cleaning the carb,pay special attention to the small holes in the bowl nut.Some people use the wire from a twist tie to clear the holes.Carb cleaner and compressed air should do the job.Hope this helps.

http://www.barrettsmallengine.com/manual/tecumsehlheadmanual.pdf


----------



## shaitonnar22 (Jul 28, 2012)

Thank you very much. That was indeed the problem. I had looked for that piece before but I looked at the wrong end of that nut and missed the whole in the side. Consequently it never got cleaned the first time I attempted it.

However, now that it runs it has started to smoke after one pass around the yard. The smoke is coming out of the air filter, with it not being there, and up through the vents above the magneto.

Could this be related to the fact I may be low on oil?


----------

